#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 至頂不至頂眼花看不清

## 諾藍

也許真的是我老了眼睛越來越不好...

剛剛到文學區看了一下

發現至頂文章跟舊有文章中間沒有區分開來...

在第一頁的時候還好

但是跳轉到第二頁

會發現全部灰濛濛的一片房子...

雖然前面有那麼一個小小標記

但是看得我好痛苦QAQ...

希望能將至頂文章跟一般文章做區分...

EX：換房子顏色或改用其他圖案

----------


## 雪麒

真是抱歉現在才解決，已經將置頂主題與一般主題分離，現在應該好多了吧 :3
歡迎繼續提出意見～～

----------

